# 12000 K bulbs



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Are these any good as far as plants are concerned? This kelvin came in the light fixture I bought. I am planning on buying some 6700K to add to my retrofit project. That will give me 2 12000K and 2 6700K bulbs...

Keith


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

As I understand it, people have usually tried to go with something between 5,000K and 8,000K. Plenty of people are using 10,000K and reporting good results, but that's toward the upper limit for many people. 12,000K might work, but might be less efficient for the plant's needs.

I'd be interested to see what others think. Personally, I think 6,500 with maybe a single bulb in the 9,300 range for color would probably look good.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Where you from in Texas? If you're in Austin, my friends at Aquatek are using a 1200K bulb mixed with something else (which I can't remember right now). In my opinion it makes the plants looked washed out. Plants grow fine though.

David


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

My fixture came with 2 12000K bulbs and they grew plants just fine. I didn't like the color they made my plants look.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

David,

I'm from San Angelo... its about 2 1/2 hours west of Austin...


----------

